# Russian "Hurry"...



## v2 (Mar 9, 2006)

... and she's second live:

http://lend-lease.airforce.ru/english/articles/sheppard/hurricane_Z5252/index.htm


----------



## CurzonDax (Mar 9, 2006)

That was cool (haw haw). I hope since they could get the P-38 to fly after it was stuck in an iceberg, I hope they can get this one to be atleast museum quality.

:{)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

well it says they're gonna try and get her back in the air, i shouldn't imagine that'll happen anytime soon though.........

this's the best picture 







source on right click


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

She certainly will need a lot of work (and love) is she is ever to get back in the air again.


----------



## CurzonDax (Mar 9, 2006)

Does anyone know how many Hurricanes are flying world wide?

:{)


----------



## evangilder (Mar 10, 2006)

About 6 is what I have heard


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2006)

it's considderably more than that, there's about 6 flying in England alone!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 10, 2006)

EDIT:

Yep, you are right there are about 6 flying in the UK. I know of at least 2 in the US. I don't think there are too many more than that, so I am guessing maybe a dozen or so.


----------



## CurzonDax (Mar 10, 2006)

A rare bird indeedy! 

:{)


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats cool with the hurricane raised from the lake. Question, are there any F2A buffalos still flying or not?


----------



## evangilder (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't think there are any flying today. There have been rumors of a restoration, but I don't know where, if true.


----------

